# How to hop up super G's



## smartresins (Apr 13, 2009)

I have 2 super G chasis. How would I hop them up for drag racing? Thank you. Jody


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not really a drag racer.
But you can start with a BSRT 31 wire spinner armature, BSRT 8/20 poly gears,
and .250 double flange rear hubs with Supertires.

That will make them go fast.
__________________


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Also you would need the neo drag motor magnets to get the performance out of the 31 arm. Plan on $100 to $200 in additional parts per car. Also you need a decent power supply for it all to work.


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

With that 31 spinner and Neo motor magnets you will also need brass and or metal gears as the plastic ones won't hold up long.


----------

